# Where to keep fish?



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Where do you guys keep your fish? I heard people using stringer or a soft cooler...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

With my Pungo I would keep the fish that I kept on a stringer until I was almost to shore then put them in the cockpit so the fish would not end up under the kayak. 
On the SOT I have room for a cooler and just throw the fish in there.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i picked up a soft collapsable cooler bag at walmart for like 7 or 8 bucks. i keep it folded up inside my front hatch. if i ever decide to keep a fish, i just pull it out and drop the fish in there w/ a couple of ice cubes from my drink cooler then fold it back up and stuff it back down inside the yak. also, walmart and other grocery stores sell those insulated bags in the frozen food section. they're about the same size and only cost like 3 bucks. i imagine they would work aight too.

ryan


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I made a stringer out of 3/16" plastic coated steel cable. I had 10 2-3 lb blues on it the other day. I put them in the hatch of my SOT too. That's great if you don't mind the inside of your yak smelling like fish. I wash it out every time but the stink is still there some. I don't care, all I do with the thing is fish and I like to keep what I can.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There is a bag by creative feathers that is tapered to fit inside yur yak, it is waterproof and has plenty of room.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks everyone... i don't want inside of my hull to stink like fish so I guess I will be looking for an inexpensive insulated bag where I can keep fish. 

Keeping fish on a stringer until you come back sounds good as well. Except I don't think I'll do that in open water where there are bigger fishes looking for a meal.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

i use a nylon bag w/a drawstring. i clip it to the side and toss it over to keep them alive. when i paddle, i pull them in. caught some flounder bait last week and they werer still alive after four hours.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

kq6, nylon bag, meaning like the ones divers use to put their gear in?


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Go rack up some points with your new REI membership. Check these out.

33 x 16 inch nylon mesh sack
http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...55&parent_category_rn=4500447&vcat=REI_SEARCH

http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...59&parent_category_rn=9086387&vcat=REI_SEARCH


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree about the stringer and open water (no relation to the movie, SCARY). I wouldn't want a shark grabbing hold of that cable. 

Another thing I like about putting the fish inside the SOT is that they lay right next to the water where they stay cool, therefore lasting longer. If I have a decent catch, I ice them down in a 5 gallon bucket on the way home.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

seasalt, yes but i get mine from walmart. it is a dirty clothes bag. shark smark i would be more worried about the fish that is fighting on my line, thrashing about then fish wrapped up in a bag. but to each his own.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

You run the risk of fouling a hook or lure in a bag and losing fishing time untangling it, stringer would be better.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

step 2: pull fish into yak
step 3: grab fish with a gill clasp stranglehold
step 4: take hook out of fish
step 5: stick fish in bag
step 6: pull drawstring
step 7: drop bag overboard(still attatched to yak)
step 1: hook next fish


try it, its simple
the obvious eludes us at times


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

For a SOT, large mesh chum bag or two. They're available at Wal-Mart or any tackle shop. Very inexpensive. If a shark hits it, you may never notice until you feel that tug or try to pull it in and it's gone.  I know a guy that had his stolen from him three times! If you're worried about that, just pull it into the footwell. For larger fish, I have a noose to lasso the tail and drag it behind the yak, or again, pull it into the footwell. Can't wait for a fish large enough to have to use it. Just out of curiosity, if anyone has had a close encounter with a shark while dragging a stringer, please tell us about it.
Thanks,
George

"Pull the boat, fish." - Hemingway


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yup... that would be a neat story to hear, shark encounter with a stringer of fish in your yak...


----------

